# Some Pictures of Simon (RIP)



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

Simon after his Bath










Simon chillen










Simon just showing off his chubby face










Simon mowing my lawn Jk but he did love chomping down on some grass










Simon just chillen on my porch steps being cute










Simon posing for the camera because he's such a celebrety










Simon with his 2 friends










And there you have it those are some of the many pictures I had of simon Enjoy them. RIP my simon


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

Also note Simon was a rescued piggy from a garage sale in the scorching sun not even in the shade. His litter was dark brown infested in feces and pee he was also not handled very well and was in solitude his whole life till i got him. He was a little bit over 3 years old when i got him and lived about 1 year and 5 months with me till the old fella finally died. He was only with the rats because I noticed a change in attitude when he saw them he made noises and ran about his cage. Eventually Simon and my rats were housed together and Simon's Attitude completely changed He was active,eating, loving his new rattie room mates. 


"!!!Please do not attempt to house guinea pig's and rats together!!!" 

This only worked for me because Simon was very old and nice And was craving attention due to being in solitude all his life and god knows what the owners treated him like.


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss! He was really cute, I started hearing cute guinea pig squeaks when I read this. I am glad you rescued him.


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

Yes their squeaks are really interesting to hear really weird every time it was time for feeding I shook his hay/pellet food bag he would squeak alot, And Thanks!


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

I just remember from when I was younger and friends had guinea pigs. I was jealous, I just had gerbils and later rats. But Simon looks so personable and sweet.


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

Gerbils are very cute, rats are still my favorite rodent pet. yes Simon was very social broke out of his shell right after the ratties went in. Wish i had some pics of the 1st month I had him he looked so depressed vs his happy faces in the pics.


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

Well, it warms my heart to know there are nice people to take in and nurture a little creature like Simon, and make a difference in his life.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Awwwww.... RIP Simon. I'll bet he was grateful to end up with you after the conditions he was in before. 

And what a cute little face he had. It looks like a line was drawn down the middle of it.


----------

